# My 1st HG. Narrowed to Glock or XD. Input please



## skizzle168 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys, im new to the forum and fairly new to handguns in general. I finally decided its time to get one and have been researching like crazy. Ive always known Glocks to be excellent all around weapons as far as reliability, accuracy, etc. The XD series on the other hand is totally new to me.
Ive been to many different gun shops and get different answers from all of them. Alot of people tell me to go wit what feels best to you. Problem is they both feel good in my hand and as far as shooting goes, im not experienced enough to really tell whats better for me. I do like the fact that the glock is substantially lighter but have been told that the recoil is a little stronger because of that. Im looking at a full size model in either a 4 or 5 inch. Ive only had the chance to shoot both models in a 45. cal. That is another confusing topic as well. 
I am mostly buying it for home security but definitelly want to have some fun at the range as well. I assumed that a 9mil would be good for both but keep being told that for home protection a 45. is the way to go. 
Im completelly baffled by the whole situation and dont even really know what im asking here. I guess just some input from more people than just the gun shop employees. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, welcome to a GREAT forum. I'll start by saying that 9mm is sufficient for a defense load. I have shot Glocks and own 2 XD's now. The Glocks have a lower bore axis which some say creates more muzzle flip in the XD's than the Glocks, but it's not sufficient enough for me to notice a difference. As far as the recoil being worse in the Glocks because of it's weight, I also don't think that it's enough of a difference to make it noticeable, especially to a newer shooter. Both are very reliable guns and I don't think you could go wrong with either. If money is an object, you can find XD's for quite a bit less than the Glock's, but if not then I wouldn't make money a deciding factor. If you can, I would suggest trying to find somewhere where you can rent them and shoot them both as that would most likely help you make your decision more than anything else. If you cannot rent and/or shoot them both then I don't know what more to say  I hope that helps a little. More people with more experience will be in with more input for ya.

-Jeff-

Edit: I forgot to add that 9mm is also quite a bit cheaper to shoot than 40S&W and 45ACP


----------



## Kagetsu (Mar 7, 2008)

From watching people shoot, unless you're looking at a target range gun with compensator weights, the way you hold the gun will matter more for barrel flip. I chose Glock for it's trigger safty and plastic frame. In my investigation of calibers, I started from the position that .45 is king. at close range a solid thud from a subsonic 230 grain is supposed to drop a horse at full gallop. It's what it was originally designed to do. I choose the .40 hydroshocks at 180 grns. Better stopping power than 9mm, but in the same size gun frame .38 super, .357 Sig have about the same effect as .40 but perform better in lighter rounds that travel above the speed of sound. Same with the slightly weaker 9mm. Stay away from the ultra heavy 147 grns and ultralight loads. Around 115- 135 is good as long as you don't expect it to be lethal after going through a windscreen.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am going to have to cave and make a sticky thread on this topic.

9mm is perfectly adequate for defense with good JHP ammo, gun shop commando nonsense or not. It is less expensive to shoot than .40 or .45, encouraging more practice. It recoils less than .40 or .45, which is much better for a new shooter who is still learning the fundamentals.

Glock versus XD. Glock has a much longer track record of reliability, but the XD seems a reliable pistol thus far. The Glock has a lower bore axis and shorter trigger reset, but these are subtleties that elude most new shooters. Many people prefer the XD's grip shape, grip angle and trigger. Glock has parts, magazines and holsters more easily available.

Pick what you like. It probably won't be your last gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Comparing Glock and XD is becoming like arguing Ford vs. Chevy. Being these two pistols are the most popular in America right now you will find no shortage of opinions on internet forums like these. It usually based on what someone owns rather than by objective reasoning. The fact is that both of these guns have proven to be very good. The Glock has been around a lot longer but the XD is not brand new either. Both are modern "plastic" guns and function relatively the same. There are subtle differences that, as Mike said, most new shooters are not going to notice.

My suggestion would be to go to a shop and handle both. As Beefo said, rent both and shoot them. Just recently I toiled over the Glock vs. XD and after a lot of cosideration I settled on the Glock 19 and am very happy. To me the XD was just seemed too tall and I didn't like how the take-down lever and slide release stuck out. The XD also has a chambered load indicator that protruded out of the top of the slide that I didn't care for. I also do not care for grip safeties but these were my preferences as I was looking for a high cap. CCW gun. Just my opinion!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

vernpriest said:


> Comparing Glock and XD is becoming like arguing Ford vs. Chevy.
> 
> Just recently, I toiled over the Glock vs. XD and after a lot of cosideration I settled on the Glock 19 and am very happy. To me the XD was just seemed too tall and I didn't like how the take-down lever and slide release stuck out. The XD also has a chambered load indicator that protruded out of the top of the slide that I didn't care for. I also do not care for grip safeties but these were my preferences as I was looking for a high cap. CCW gun. Just my opinion!


I just went through a similar search, Glock 19 vs. XD SC. It comes down to personal preference. I chose the XD for many of the reasons "vernpriest" rejected it and went with his Glock. I like the added safety measures of a visible loaded chamber indicator and a grip safety. When I scored both guns on a pros and cons sheet of paper I had them only a few points apart. With that in mind, I went out looking for the best deal and bought my XD for what amounted to $60 less than what I could get the Glock for. I am very happy with my decision. As "Mike" says, this probably won't be your last gun. Thinking ahead, you may want to stay in the same family to keep aligned with similar trigger feel and gun features. This also factored into my decision as I already had an XD Tactical but if you're just starting out, the Glock line has more variety.

Good luck. You'll love either choice.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

skizzle168 said:


> I'm completelly baffled by the whole situation and dont even really know what im asking here. I guess just some input from more people than just the gun shop employees. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks


I really respect your honesty about your skills.

I cannot emphasize enough in these posts the first steps towards handgun ownership is taking a NRA basic handgun safety course followed by a basic handgun defense course. Not only will you gain the necessary skills in the safe operation of a gun, but you will learn your own preferences for selecting a gun.

For example, your ideas about how a grip fits your hand might change when you learn a proper stance.

Also, budget some money for proper storage for your gun, especially if you have kids. A good digital or biometric safe, where you have fast access to your gun without a key is a good choice. Here's a link to one I use http://www.wall-vault.com/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PS... If you wanna stop a horse at full gallop... try a .50BMG... head shot... A Thompson Sub-Machine Gun .45ACP set on full auto, dumping a 30-round mag.... MIGHT slow it down long enough to bleed out...

For home defense, I choose my XD45 over my XD9SC... for the tritium sights... no other reason.

JW


----------

